# Babette & Barbara



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I have had my two new CPB does for 10 days now, and they are both doing very well. They are from my MIL. Thought I'd show some pics. 

*Martha My Dear's Babette*



















*Martha My Dear's Barbara*


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are beautiful


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

lovely pictures and lovely mice, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

yes definitely stunning good luck with them.


----------

